

Our three months of hard work. Phototapper is now on App Store - skalla

Here is the story about prototyping app that we created in 3 months time with a feature that we couldn&#x27;t find in the market. An effective feedback loop and security!<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;phototapper.blogspot.sg&#x2F;2013&#x2F;07&#x2F;finally-we-are-there.html
======
skalla
Please give us some feedback!

